# ristretto coffee extraction



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

Hi guys,

I'm new to the forums, so just saying Hi really! (loving the site)

Additionally, i'm looking to get some more information on my extractions

Equipment:-

Gaggia Classic

Standard Gaggia Portafilter/Unpressured Dbl Basket

Iberital MC2

Beans - Hasbean Jailbreak Mk5 Blend

I've been using the basic principles to measure my espressos as follows:-

1) 18g dry dose

2) 25 second extraction

3) 2oz espresso

The shot comes out pretty nice (but i'm new, and trying to improve)

I found a ratio guide regarding ristretto shots (1/1) dry dose to liquid extracted (by weight)

Measuring my shot above against the 18g dry dose, its measuring 45g extracted!!

This seems to be quite far off what I was hoping for... probably nothing like a ristretto

So the questions are:-

1) have I extracted too much coffee for a ristretto (i.e. 2oz)?

2) have I extracted for too short/long time?

3) or am I missing something completely

Look forward to some info anyways

Cheers

Andy


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

45 grams out is probably way too much for a ristretto if thats what you want.

Try grinding finer until you are able to do 25-30 grams out in 28 seconds. This would make a drink fairly short & thick possibly what you are thinking of as a ristretto. Keep the time & weight consistent & make all the changes with the grind until you achieve the taste you like


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

Ok, will give that a go thx

How did you find the OPV mod by the way?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I know it is not correct, but I find if I put in enough coffee for a double shot, but only pull a single off the taste is pleasant and not bitter. It is probably not a ristretto by definition but I like it!


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

dfk41, how long does it take you to pull the single shot?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

One mans ristretto is another mans espresso. The lines are blurred and its all down to personal taste and the type of coffee and equipment being used.

My personal taste / definition is (lets say with an 18g dose) others may disagree, so feel free to shoot me down ; )

27-32g output in 25-34 seconds = espresso, brighter , lighter, balanced, acidity and often fruity notes highlighted (1.5-1.8 ratio)

35 seconds = ristretto, deeper , richer, lower acidity, thicker mouthfeel, often sweet and chocs notes highlighted (

Lungo for me is a >1.85-1.9 ratio, say getting 35g-40g from 18g and extractions tend to be quite quick 23-26 seconds. Very light in mouthfeel and can be sweet and refreshing with the right coffee, down right awful with the wrong coffee.


----------

